# Bacteria Infection X 3!!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So Monday Shelby has a bout of the squirty mcsquirts. No big thing, I believe I was the cause since I gave her a little too much salmon oil, in combination with some liver. We spend every 2 hrs Monday night to Tuesday getting up to go outside. By Tuesday morning however, I believe we are about done, so off to work I go. Tuesday as I return from work I am once again greeted with some lovely liquid substance. OK, Regroup, and fasting Tuesday night is now a given. Tuesday night we are not up every 2hrs; but we are still not getting some much needed REM sleep. Wednesday morning she is not feeling well, and I thought if by tonight she's not improved, we would head to the vet before they closed. As I got ready for work, she really was not herself, so rather then wait, I dropped her off first thing. Turns out she has a very bad bacteria infection. She came home with some anti diarrhea meds, and some anti-biotics. 
She was acting normal last night, so I was glad to see that the meds were already starting to work. 
I was not wanting to clean any more surprises up, so when we went to work today we put her in her crate. Turns out, she made it through the day; but now Khan has the squirty mcsquirts, and he left me 3 different areas to clean. Bonzi has yet to have the squirts; but rather then wait to see what tomorrow brings, I put them both in the car, and off to the vet we went. They didn't even need to come in, the vet just gave me the meds and sent me on my way.
Not sure what they all got into; but hopefully in a day or two Khan and Bonzi will be feeling as good as Shelby is!

We are going on vacation next Friday. So I did not want to take a chance and let the other 2 go for a couple days before getting them started. Shelby is coming with us to North Carolina, while the other two will be home with a friend who is house sitting. I would hate for him to come home to that mess!
Man, I have done so much laundry in the last couple days I couldn't even imagine if this was a baby!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow Khan, hopefully they all get through it quickly. It happened to us one time too. You and the furkids have my sympathies. It is the pits for the dogs and you. Fortunately for us at the time it was spring and the dogs were loving being outside in their indoor/outdoor kennels during the day. It started with one, then moved on to the girl who shared the same kennel section with him, then it moved over to the other kennel and went through 4 more dogs. Our guys each responded quickly to the meds. Spent tons of time hosing and disinfecting kennels, and cleaning in the house too, but I was able to keep most of the "squirt" activity outside. Our guys had strong appetites through the whole thing too, always bugged me that I didn't know what caused it though.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yikes Gina! I hope the meds have everyone back to their normal happy selves in no time! Cleaning up the mcsquirts isn't fun (atleast your dog didn't have diarrhea all over you parents carpet when you last visited....thanks for that one Lucky).

Give all the pups a hug! :0)


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Sara, Thanks for making me laugh and feel a little better!! For the most part they both were very considerate, and left it on either the Hardwood floors in the kitchen, or the tile in the bathroom. At least it was a little easier to clean!
Stajbs, one of the gals at the vet said hers picked it up when they were at the lake where there are a lot of birds. Apparently it's very common and easily transferred from bird poop to their paws...


----------

